# Best for Driveways



## JDKSERVLLC (Oct 27, 2010)

Plowing near 100 residential driveways this year in SE Mich and considering a couple things,

1) Best length blade for residential
2) Steel or Poly
3) Straight or V-Blade

My local dealer Weingartz sells Boss so its either a Super-Duty Straight or a Heavy-Duty Power-V. 

Thoughts?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

8', poly, straight.....


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

The best plow for driveways is the Hiniker C Plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Meezer;1824934 said:


> The best plow for driveways is the Hiniker C Plow.


I agree but that wasn't an option!


----------



## Ryank (Oct 26, 2011)

i'd go stainless V... 100 driveways is a lot...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I would hate to be number 99 on your route......How long do you think its gonna take to Plow 100 Driveways???.....


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Defcon 5;1824961 said:


> I would hate to be number 99 on your route
> 
> I would hate plowing the route.
> 
> 8'2" V blade.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I call "B.S." on this whole thread. 100 driveways??? And doesn't know what kind of plow to use? So, he signed up 100 customers for himself and doesn't even have a plow yet? Ya, right.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

residentials can vary so much. Some areas that means tiny two car driveways and all 100 in a 10 mile radius. Some areas that means 500 feet long and two cars wide. are you in an urban country or city area?


----------



## JDKSERVLLC (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, those who gave it. Took a look at the C-plow. Dealer in my area is not very close and although that is an ideal configuration I wonder how robust all those moving parts would be. One other question, why go stainless over poly other than the obvious no rusting on blade.


----------



## JDKSERVLLC (Oct 27, 2010)

Defcon 5;1824961 said:


> I would hate to be number 99 on your route......How long do you think its gonna take to Plow 100 Driveways???.....


It's gonna be a very long day that's for sure. Most likely I'll bring in another crew to do walks and such. Haven't worked out all the details yet!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i send 2 guys out with snow blowers and they do 15-20 driveways in a reasonable amount of time. we run three crews. blowers are cleaner, less possibility for damage, and cheaper imo. my labor for the three crews for the winter is less then the cost of a v plow.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

so if i am understanding this correctly, you will be plowing 100 driveways in a few short months from now. but you do not currently have a plow? and based on your questions of what kind of plow to get, it sounds as if you have no prior experience plowing snow - or at least residentials?

if true, i don't know how you were able to acquire 100 driveways for your first season, but you are biting off way more than you can chew.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This sh!t is so funny...

These better be the smallest driveways ever made or you're in trouble.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

V Plow, 8'2" Steel

100 Driveways - Three Trucks - for the kind I have around here. I could not even imagine 100 driveways. What happens when it snows 12" in one shot. Or like 2 years ago we got 21 inch all at once with 50 MPH winds.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1824999 said:


> I call "B.S." on this whole thread. 100 driveways??? And doesn't know what kind of plow to use? So, he signed up 100 customers for himself and doesn't even have a plow yet? Ya, right.


I second this^^^^
This thread sounds like bs to me


----------



## JDKSERVLLC (Oct 27, 2010)

I must say I am very disappointed at some of the posts from people on my thread. I came here for advice on what blade would be good for residential. I never said I have no experience pushing snow nor did I say I would be the only one clearing my accounts. I will agree that I may have bite off a chunk but will say that I have never had a problem getting the job done. My client is an REO client so if any of you know what that is than you'll know why the volume is what it is. Good luck and be safe to all of you this season. I will never return to this site for advice again!


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya'll come back now!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i dont think anyone was rude or disrespectful. people were merely commenting on the facts as you laid them out. 

if i went to an arborist site and said "i just acquired a 10 acre site to clearcut, what chainsaw should I get?" i would hope the guys on that site wouldn't just say "get a stihl". hopefully they'd slow me down a bit and help me understand what i am getting myself into. 

anyway, take the advice you got or leave it. its up to you. good luck.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

JDKSERVLLC;1825057 said:


> Thanks for the advice, those who gave it. Took a look at the C-plow. Dealer in my area is not very close and although that is an ideal configuration I wonder how robust all those moving parts would be. One other question, why go stainless over poly other than the obvious no rusting on blade.


 100 drives I would own 3-4 Jeeps with plow on the front and a Snowman Rear pull plow

If You don't have $$ to buy jeeps Look in to a rear pull plow it will be faster then back dragging

I would hate a 100 drive route even at 50


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Man I wish I were near you in MI. I bet I could pick up a few of those accounts after the first snow when you realize you arent able to keep up. I would say a strictly residential route shouldn't take longer than 5 hours, start to finish. Clients can't wait all day to get out of their garage. 

I would recommend a 20' blade mounted on a Delorean. Since that isn't an option a straight bade with a back drag and a pull plow of some sort.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

JDKSERVLLC;1825272 said:


> I will never return to this site for advice again!


Hmmmmm.....


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

JDKSERVLLC;1825272 said:


> My client is an REO client so if any of you know what that is than you'll know why the volume is what it is. Good luck and be safe to all of you this season. I will never return to this site for advice again!


Don't REO's require proof you can handle the work they are supplying? You will be back. They always come back


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

NBI Lawn;1825446 said:


> Don't REO's require proof you can handle the work they are supplying? You will be back. They always come back


Sometimes they do......If they are REO driveways....They are going cheap and your are driving all over gods green earth doing them...The upside if there is one to theses type of drives is there is no huge rush to get them done.....


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Defcon 5;1825545 said:


> Sometimes they do......If they are REO driveways....They are going cheap and your are driving all over gods green earth doing them...The upside if there is one to theses type of drives is there is no huge rush to get them done.....


Not only that, you have to upload time/date stamped before & after photos of each property...........


----------



## Ryank (Oct 26, 2011)

Meezer;1825594 said:


> Not only that, you have to upload time/date stamped before & after photos of each property...........


fack that!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have 100 +_ drives I plow with 2 Jeeps with 7 1/2 ft plow3 I have the Boss Vplow my other jeeps have Fisher 7 1/2 HD. I love the V, dislike boss. In a BIG storm I bring on a third jeep. I do NOT do sidewalks. 


ALL my customers can leave for work by 7:00 AM


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

there's no need to attack the guy...giving your opinion, etc. is fine but telling him he can't do this or can't do that is not necessary. he was looking for advice on the type of plow to get, not how to or "if" he can handle the number of driveways suggested.

anyway, just wanted to post a quick note...thanks all :waving:


----------

